# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Heather Darling...strongest woman in the world?

## Pete235

I would love to watch this woman train. Now I'm all about big muscular women but she may be a little too big for my tastes. Seriously, although it's obvious that she has used heavy androgens and is somewhat imasculated, she has maintained her feminine qualities.

----------


## Pete235

Md strength

----------


## Pete235

This is big time!

----------


## Pete235

This guy HAS to be embarrased! She would embarrass me!!

----------


## Pete235

Large but missing some symetry, and posing needs work.

----------


## Pete235

Side chest

----------


## Pete235

Another large lady

----------


## Pete235

Posing with Mr Synthol...Greg Valentino.

----------


## Pete235

Now, the woman on the far left is manly!

----------


## mando

any lady that puts that much hard work in the gym gets all my respect , at the end of the day its not about what we guys prefer the reason she trains .

----------


## mando

i wonder what comment arnold would make if he saw greg !!

----------


## silverfox

She was on Jenna Jones yesterday, think she had done a cycle before?? LOL

----------


## Pete235

> _Originally posted by mando_ 
> *any lady that puts that much hard work in the gym gets all my respect , at the end of the day its not about what we guys prefer the reason she trains .*


I agree 100% Mando! Massive props to anybody (male or female) who trains with that much intensity and desire in persuit of a personal goal.

As far as Arnold and Valentino...I expect his reaction would be similar to most of ours. Just slowly shaking his head from side to side and saying "That's disgusting!"

----------


## Big Al

Great pics, that synthodol guy has some serious issues

----------


## Trevor

Is that really his arm? I seriously thought that was some "creative" image enhancment. I have heard about synthol, but I had no Idea that people used it to that extreme...that just looks deformed!! I mean damn. How is that arm even functional....This totally blows my F**cking mind!!!

----------


## KeyMastur

Am I considered weak when that lady is lifting more weights than me ?

----------


## Pete235

> _Originally posted by KeyMastur_ 
> *Am I considered weak when that lady is lifting more weights than me ?*


Not when she is bench pressing 500lbs  :Big Grin:

----------


## The French Curler

I hate when guys use synthol! Steriods are one thing, but synthol is total cheating if you ask me!

Geez, that lady sure can lift a lot of weight! Very impressed I am!

----------


## Trevor

Let me get this straight....Synthol has no GROWTH affect on muscles at all correct? It only goes under the muscle belly to push the muscle up higher correct. I have read about synthol, but only limited amounts. What benifet to the BB does this shit have? Does it just disslove after a while or how long does it stay "UP"? Any replies would be thankful!!

----------


## Pete235

> _Originally posted by Trevor_ 
> *Let me get this straight....Synthol has no GROWTH affect on muscles at all correct? It only goes under the muscle belly to push the muscle up higher correct. I have read about synthol, but only limited amounts. What benifet to the BB does this shit have? Does it just disslove after a while or how long does it stay "UP"? Any replies would be thankful!!*


Trevor, it does exactly what you said it does. It's pools of sterile oil that temporarily increase the size of the muscle it's injected into. Some people abuse it drastically (Valentino...case in point) while others, such as some pros and top level amatuers, use it to bring up lagging body parts for a contest. Too much gives the muscle a swollen, smooth shiny look...no cuts or striations. However, there is some theory behind using it sparingly. You see the muscles are surrounded by a thin membrane called the fascia. It's this membrane that helps keep the muscles shape. The fascia is very strong and difficult to stretch which is why the use of fascia tissue stretching can lead to increased muscle growth. But many have decided to use synthol to help stretch the fascia tissue and thus allow more room for the muscle to grow. So in theory, even though synthol does not directly affect the growth of muscle bellies it can be used to allow more room for those muscle bellies to expand. Hope that makes sense  :Smilie:

----------


## williampowers

> _Originally posted by Pete235_ 
> *Posing with Mr Synthol...Greg Valentino.*


What the fuck is that???????????
DuDE can that be fixed or is he fucked for life??
I would highly contemplate amputation !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Trevor

Bump to the top!!

----------


## berry

isnt he dead yet

----------


## palme

I think Greg is a shame to this great sport!

What a joke he is.

----------


## GuestPoser

Considering Trudy Ireland's age (mid to late 40's) she deserves a little respect not to be called manly! And Jane looks more masculine than any of them. Look at that friggin jawline!

Not to flame, BUT Not only can Heather not pose but I would like to see her actually do one rep with 455 on the bench. I don't think it would happen. This pictures look like all show.

As for this loser that can't actually lift weights so he has to inject "I wish I had muscle juice", GET A FUCKING LIFE!

Just my $.02

----------


## OnceLost

Pete, thats awesome info. I can at least understand now why synthol is in the sport. Thats some hardcore shit there !

----------


## BIGBOD

> _Originally posted by Pete235_ 
> *Now, the woman on the far left is manly!*


[email protected] THE WOMAN ON THE FAR LEFT, WHO IS THE CUTEY ON THE FAR RIGHT :Devil Grin:

----------


## Trianon

> _Originally posted by BIGBOD_ 
> *
> 
> [email protected] THE WOMAN ON THE FAR LEFT, WHO IS THE CUTEY ON THE FAR RIGHT*


Denise Mazino (sp?) Check out her Muscle Elegance mag, you will see all about masculinization...

----------


## Jimmy_Bravo

They all look masculine. They look like guys that have had a sex change.

----------


## Power_Andy

A guylike woman -(

----------


## aristoniki

she was on jenny jones.. and that guy next to her was that guy who hated on allof them, i remember that show perfectly, the women were diesel

----------


## aristoniki

oh btw, i dont know- i respect females that have that kind of drive, and i dont have a problem with what they are doing, obviously to reach that level they must enjoy what they are doing... but i simply don't find it attractive, i dont even find men "huge" like THAT attractive either, it looks too fake.. I give her props though, being that fit & maintaining it means a lot of devotion & sacrifices...

----------


## BigMike J

Fake, do you mean unnatural?

----------


## BDTR

I dont like woman who bench the same as me, it frightens me.

----------


## aristoniki

yea big mike..fake i mean un-natural.. i mean im not hating.. thats just my opinion..  :Smilie:

----------


## Bound for Muscle

man, it's not even the fact that i don't want a woman that is stronger than me...that might even be kinda cool at times

it's the fact that all of their faces look like men's faces, and that their clits are probably about the same size as my cock that scares me

----------


## FCECC2

whoaaa 500lbs bench and no bend on tha bar??? lol when i do 495 deadlift, the bar bend like hell!!! im wonder what type of alloy the bar is made  :Big Grin: 

makes me remember of this thread: http://anabolicreview.com/vbulletin/...ad.php?t=55253

----------

